# Used Kel-Tec P11 pricing?



## jojo76 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hello,

I have a Kel-Tec P11 9mm with two mags that I would like to sell and need some help pricing it. It is in great condition. It has regular sights on it. It has barely been shot, definitely not in the last three years, and when it has been it has been cleaned thoroughly. Basically, it is in wonderful condition.

If anyone can assist me in pricing it I would great appreciate it.

Thanks a bunch,
Jo-Anne


----------



## khegglie (Jun 19, 2007)

jojo76 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a Kel-Tec P11 9mm with two mags that I would like to sell and need some help pricing it. It is in great condition. It has regular sights on it. It has barely been shot, definitely not in the last three years, and when it has been it has been cleaned thoroughly. Basically, it is in wonderful condition.
> 
> ...


$175.00-$200.

they are $289.00 new in my area.


----------



## Peacemaker (Nov 20, 2006)

I bought a used keltec with blued slide and green frame for $200 three years ago. I would not pay more than that for one.


----------



## roadkingjack (Dec 23, 2008)

Local dealer (Buds in Paris ky.) had a used one for 200.00. When I went back a couple days later to buy it, it was gone!


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

It being gone was the best thing that could have happened for you.

RCG


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

My local shop has one NIB for $269. I can't see paying anywhere near that for a used one since they are so cheap and the lifetime warranty isn't transferable.


----------



## spongebobmac (Sep 1, 2009)

i agree, 180 -200 max, they are goin for around 250 here


----------



## BionicRdnck (Jun 30, 2015)

Being priced at around $240 here in Alabama, we usually knock off an automatic $50, unless it has upgrades, such as 12 round mags, instead of the factory 10 rounds. I bought one for $200 recently in like new shape, but since then have added 12 round mags and a laser. Wouldn't take less than $300 for it now.

Excellent pocket pistol, but need a stronger grip to rack slide, as it is pretty tight. Also, the trigger pull is about 12 lbs, which is way higher than my 4.5 lbs on my Glock 22.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, with two magazines, and the box and instructions, I would go up to about 225 for one. The P-11 is a good pistol.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I've bought several in the past year. Used ones go for $150 up to about 180. I haven't paid more for one than that because I have several already. Lots of them around on the websites, supply and demand keeps prices relatively low.


----------

